# 01/23/10: Cupcake Meet (Garage Parking!)



## Paradox (Mar 10, 2009)

Date: Saturday, January 23, 2010
Time: 5:00pm - 8:00pm
Location: Hill Country Galleria | Parking Garage
Street: 12700 Hill Country Blvd 78738
City/Town: Austin, TX

Cupcake Meet's One Year Anniversary, in collab with Scikotics!
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬�

It's already one year for us and we really appreciate the kindness and support from everyone!

We love you for loving us and what's better than to start off 2010 with a great car meet with a club party afterwards?!

► Garage Parking
(We'll let you know which level you'll be on!)

► Team/Crew/Group Parking
(Be there an hour early to ensure parking together!)

► Photoshoot with Models

► Discounts on surrounding clothing stores and restaurants
(More details will be included)

► Feat. Trampia and Dj Lil Mondo
(TRAMPIA - Cruise On Video UPLOADED on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads)

► Coke a Cola, Rent a Tire, Custom Sounds, Champion Toyota

► Zingers (restaurant)

► Cupcakes

_More sponsors will be added!

----------------------------------------------------------------
Coming from out of town? Be sure to make plans to stay the night for the OFFICIAL CCM 6 AFTERPARTY AT SUBMERGED LOUNGE!

more info here
Login | Facebook


----------

